#ubuntu-lb 2011-09-28
<^beto^> Hi
<^beto^> Not Hi (مرحبا)
<Armageddon> hello
<^beto^> كيفك يا Armageddon
<Armageddon> I don't read arabic characters
<^beto^> أوووووو
<^beto^> تث تث
<rapacity> ah I thought he was typing out square blocks
<^beto^> يا حرام
<Armageddon> rapacity, lol
<^beto^> Khkhkhkhhahaha
<^beto^> Armageddon : ^devil^
<^beto^> Yah yah devil
<Armageddon> whenever you have something useful to say lemme know
<^beto^> Shut
<^beto^> Yah yah shut
<^beto^> You crazyyy
<^beto^> Fuck to sa3d alhrere
<^beto^> Bye me foot
<^beto^> Foot
<rapacity> nice fellow
<Armageddon> syrian
<Armageddon> lol
<rapacity> wouldn't they be in #ubuntu-sy or something :p?
<rapacity> hmm there doesn't seem to be one
